
Google will now auto-delete location and search history by default for new users - caution
https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/24/21301718/google-auto-delete-location-search-history-default-myactivity
======
rogerkirkness
Google is by far the most ethical of anyone with meaningful tech power over my
life, maybe second to Signal. It is mind blowing how muck flak they take when
almost every other company happily operates in China with prod DB access.

